# Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!



## Arenberger (27. August 2015)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein Problem mit dem Mönch er ist bei den Brettern immer wieder undicht da die säge spanne und Lehm ausgespült wird.
So muss ich jedes halbe Jahr wieder neu verdichten und erneuern, was bei vollen Teich schwierig ist.
Nun will ich den Teich eigentlich mal nicht in den nächsten Jahren ablassen und überlege wie ich ihn komplett abdichten kann. Den Weiher abzulassen will ich nicht da ein sehr schöner natürlicher Besatzung vorhanden ist.
Habe schon überlegtzwischen die Bretter Beton zu gießen aber der wird wohl direkt weggespült! Ich mache auch zwei Bilder mal dazu. Hoffe einer hat be gute umsetzbare Idee 
LG


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (28. August 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Anständige Eichenbretter richtig geschnitten und gehobelt. Die sind doch schon so gut wie Wasserdicht. 
Kannst aber auch eine Teichfolie vorm Mönsch einziehen, entweder als dauerhafte Lösung oder nur um erstmal die hintere Reihe zu erneuern.
Kannst natürlich auch für die vordere Reihe eine durchgehende Eichenplatte nehmen, aber die jemals wieder raus zu bekommen wird schwierig.


----------



## Syntac (28. August 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Wie tief ist es am Mönch?

Aber so rumgemurkse wird meist nix. 
Langt doch wenn Du absenkst bis auf 30-40cm, dann kannst Du doch sauber neu stecken.


----------



## Gardenfly (28. August 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Wenn du so wenig Durchfluss hast, das die paar Tropfen schon den Teichstand sinken lassen, wird dir nur eine radikale Umbaumethode helfen.
Da währe schon der Umbau zu einen KG-Rohr eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Arenberger (28. August 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Habe den Zulauf gedrosselt, da hier wirklich ein Biotop ist und die Forellen Reiche mehr Wasser benötigen in dem Wetter.
Es hat Ca 2m 
Folie wäre nicht verkehrt aber die davor so hinzubekommen das es dicht wird ist wohl schwierig! 
Aber falls es klappt könnte man die hinteren Bretter entfernen den alten mist aus der Mitte aus und mit Beton ausgießen. Sollte klappen oder?
Gruß


----------



## Sylvia54 (30. August 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Hallo,
wir hatten das selbe Problem. Wenn Du den Mönch mit Beton
ausgießen willst, probier doch Produkte von der Firma
Köster Bauchemie. Geh mal auf die Website und schau bei 
Wasserstopfmörtel. Das Zeug ist trinkwassergeeignet und wird
bei Trinkwassertanks angewendet. Du bringst damit nichts
schädliches ins Wasser. Gibt sogar Videos, die die Anwendung
zeigen.

Falls Du Deinen Fischweiher irgendwann mal ablassen musst,
musst Du mit Hammer und Meißel ran. Hast Du das bedacht?
Gruß, Sylvia.


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (1. September 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Wenn du den mit Beton zu machst und ihn wieder mal ablassen musst ist der Mönch hin !

Lass ihn einen Teil ab und stopfe in mit feuchten Sägespännen.
Dürfen aber keine größeren Holzstücke dabei sein.
Obenauf eine schöne Lehmschicht .


----------



## Beeeeeeeeeeep (1. September 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Moin, asche geht auch... Einfach das was bei nem lagerfeuer liegen bleibt mischen und vor den mönch streuen, die asche sollte sich entsprechend verteilen und abdichten.

Mfg


----------



## Arenberger (21. September 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

So, habe ein Brett davor gemacht und es von der Wasser Seite mit Spezial Dominik dicht gemacht und es sieht bis jetzt mal gut aus .
Als ich im Wasser war sind mir aber auch aus wasserspiegel Höhe mehre Löcher im Damm oder Wiese gesehen wo auch Wasser reinlauft. Sind das Ratten oder bisamratten oder so? Was kann man dagegen machen?
Gruß


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (4. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Mönch bei vollen Teich dicht machen!!*

Das werden Bisam sein !
Mit Fallen Fangen!


----------

